# feeding routine! what do you feed? when? and how?



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

well, i met some very picky, bad eaters in my betta time. 
what's your betta like with food? how do you feed it?
and when do you feed what? special treats etc?

my routine is fairly time consuming and it also means no one else can feed them lol :|

at weekends i feed in the morning, during te week when i have college ill feed them around 5pm.
monday is fast day... i hate having college on monday and usually get up too late and then do something fun afterwards...

draco eats only brine shrimp and bloodworms in jelly (whoever invented that was an idiot!)... it pollutes the water quickly though, so i hold the lil tube with the food over the surface and let him bite bits off. he wont eat anything else, so thats pretty much his only food...

salmon only takes flakes (daphnia)... he's still to shy to eat like draco and my pellets sink too fast for him realise its food. the flakes float forever and he takes them whenever he feels like it... its the easiest way of feeding though. he will take blood worms in very small bits when they are right infront of him... maybe in time he'll eat from hand... he's VERY shy

ghost will take flakes (daphnia) and bloodworms and brine shrimp. same as draco, from the surface. he munches it down nicely. not a picky eater like salmon.

the girls get something different every day! they eat everything and are tame so will eat from hand. they are well behaved too and will let each other eat  i drop in some extra pellets to sink for the cory's after the girls are full.

after feeding i leave them digest for a few hours... usually let them flare for an hour then.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are fed 2 pellets in the morning and 2 at night. Mondays daphnia, wednesdays brine shrimp and fridays bloodworms.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

2 pellets in the morning and two at night. Except for my BIG guys, they get three.  

I feed blood worms twice a week, and live brine shrimp once a week. Ya... they're spoiled...


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I feed three of my four girls 2 pellets in the morning, 2 at night. The smallest one I have I was feeding 2 small two times a day, but now she is one 2 regular pellets in the morning, one at night. I accidentally dropped a few in her cup (still in quarantine) so she didn't get any food the next day. They all are pigs and already know when I walk into my bathroom (I use it because of the light) it's either feeding time, or I am just walking in there to wash my hands.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Mine are fed 2 pellets in the morning and 2 at night. Mondays daphnia, wednesdays brine shrimp and fridays bloodworms.


+1- we feed the exact same way! LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great minds think alike! lol


----------



## Emmilyy (Feb 21, 2010)

My bettas recently died - but they were all great eaters! In the mornings they would eat a couple pellets, and a dried bloodworm, and at night they'd eat the same thing. every couple days they got frozen blood worm, and they'd gobble those up right away! They also loved flake.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I just feed mine 2-3 pellets twice a day. 2-3 in the morning and 2 at night. I fast them on Saturdays.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My big boys get 3 pellets twice a day (the new little guy will get two). Once a week (friday or saturday) they get two feedings of live brine shrimp. The day after the brine shrimp they get fasted. I sporadically feed tropical fish flakes or blood worms... 

I don't have a set schedule for feeding really.. just how I feel on a certain day.


----------



## Jessafall (Feb 1, 2010)

i am researching all about betta's till i decide to get 2 betta's. how do know how many pellets or flakes to feed them each feeding. does the size of the betta tell you?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Y would feed them 2-3 pellets twice a day.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

pellets are very popular a see! only my females and corys eat them... the boys are all eating bloodworms and brine shrimp now... i hate giving in like that but id rather do that and have them starve...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Watch out for how much bloodworm you feed. Even the frozen ones can cause constipation.. as can brine shrimp. Have you tried presoaking the pellets? Sometimes bettas don't like the hard ones.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Watch out for how much bloodworm you feed. Even the frozen ones can cause constipation.. as can brine shrimp. Have you tried presoaking the pellets? Sometimes bettas don't like the hard ones.


yeah im keeping a very close eye on how much of the stuff they get and how their digestion is. dont need much of the jelly stuff caus it has added vitamins and stuff in it so fairly rich ;-) they like the daphnia also...

yeah i have tried it! tried making them smaller, soaking them etc... they just dont seem to like them. they're called tetra. kinda red round pellets the size of a sugar grain. the females LOVE them though...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't tried the tetra pellets. All my guys love the TopFin brand ones. But mine have never been picky eaters.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine fast on Wednesday and get 2 pellets each in the AM, in the PM I was alternating between freeze dried blood worms (rehydrated) and frozen brine shrimp. Guess I should cut back on the goodies? oops!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I feed mine as soon as I wake up (usually around 9) and feed them when I get home from school (around 7).

Mondays and Wednesdays they get 2 TopFin pellets each. Tuesdays and Thursdays they get Wardleys, but I often have to crush just one or two for each betta. Those pellets are BIG! 

They get freeze-dried brine shrimp on Fridays and fasted on the weekend.


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

My guy at work get 2 pellets in the am & 2 in the pm - Aqueon & HBH Betta Bites. He's always been a chow hound. I'm going to take in some frozen blood worms to see how he likes them. So he gets fasted on the weekend. I do give him an extra pellet before I leave on Fri & an extra one on Mon am.

My guy at home gets the same. He wasn't sure about the pellets when I first got him but now loves them. I tried the blood worms w/ him & he wasn't interested!

I'm going to try again.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

I feed my boy 2-3 pellets in the morning [which is whenever I wake up lol] and flakes at night, usually after I come back from eating. Fridays is his treat day- bloodworms at night  He gets fasted whenever I go home on the weekends and my roommate isn't here to feed him. [I always feel bad about leaving him, but taking him back for a day and then traveling again is just too much stress!]


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I just bought my bettas freeze dried blood worms today, and they loved it! Even more than their brine shrimp, I think.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah once they go bloodworms they never go back!
but after 2 days they did take the flakes... luckily... lol

here's their diet:


----------

